# Glow Big Frankie



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Finally in! We do still have some available if you e-mail us at [email protected]. We are starting to ship today on prepaid orders, and we'll be e-mailing everyone on the list in the next day or so to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

WOOO Wooo! Thanks Frank, Great news! I just got the Invisible Man Frightning Lightning #4 delivered to my door! Thanks again for the update and saving #4 back for me.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

otto said:


> WOOO Wooo! Thanks Frank, Great news! I just got the Invisible Man Frightning Lightning #4 delivered to my door! Thanks again for the update and saving #4 back for me.


#4 FLBF going out today as well!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

BWAAAHAAHAA Thanks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey...No Fair....Frank always liked you best  (mumble grumble....frumble...)
I'm sitting right here waiting for the Email man... and I ain't moving
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Aaaaawwwwwyeahhh!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trying to get one of these...I thought I was on the list but have not gotten an e-mail back to make payment...just sent another e-mail to you.

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## 987TOBIAS654 (Mar 5, 2008)

Is the entire kit Glow, or just certain parts?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Trying to get one of these...I thought I was on the list but have not gotten an e-mail back to make payment...just sent another e-mail to you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> MMM


I just got my email tonight requesting payment. Glow Frankys on the way!!! Did you get your email yet?

I thought it was certain parts were glow but I could be wrong. Can let you know in a few days!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Not yet Scott.....still waiting!:freak: 

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It just arrived in the mail today...holy crap was that quick! 

Sorry but I'm not cracking this one open as it is the WF Exclusive...you know...collectable thingy!

Maybe Frank will get on and let us know or someone can snap a few pics for us...

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got mine today too! I'm not opening mine either. Though I AM tempted...Hmmm..LOL..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got three coming... One I'm giving to a good buddy I made right here on the forums...one I'm stashing away (God knows why) and the third I am soooo opening up ...Building...Painting...and enjoying :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm the recipient of Denis' generosity and I want to say THANK YOU MATE!! publicly. 
You're one in a million my friend.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Also if it's OK with you Denis, I'm gonna try your idea of painting the glow parts with washes and transparent paint. Because of the colour of the glow parts (I hope), there should be a nice dead pallour effect.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Also if it's OK with you Denis, I'm gonna try your idea of painting the glow parts with washes and transparent paint. Because of the colour of the glow parts (I hope), there should be a nice dead pallour effect.
> 
> Chris.


Hey Dude...Er I mean ...uh... oh yeah... Mate...:thumbsup: It's your kit Chris do with it what you please  The idea of the transparent paint idea sounds like a winner to me:thumbsup: ...but you have to post photos .:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I still have to post photos of Vampy too!! I PROMISE as soon as I'm able to they'll be here.:thumbsup:
Dude? DUDE?!? 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Chris...Love to see them:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> I've got three coming... One I'm giving to a good buddy I made right here on the forums...one I'm stashing away (God knows why) and the third I am soooo opening up ...Building...Painting...and enjoying :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Mcdee


You and I are on the same page!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I just noticed, the Frightning lightning logo is printed directly onto the box! On the other editions (Hyde, Invisible man) the logo was an applied sticker.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

otto said:


> I just noticed, the Frightning lightning logo is printed directly onto the box! On the other editions (Hyde, Invisible man) the logo was an applied sticker.


I think I remember Frank or Dave mentioning that in a thread somewhere else on here a while ago. I should have my glow kits here tomorrow. Curious to see what they look like compared to the regular version. I am going to take a wild guess and say that the parts that are molded in mint green on the regular kit is going to be glow on the other kit? Do you have both of them in front of you otto? Anyone?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm wondering the same thing duck, I havnt opened my FL version....yet.. LOL..


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes.Parts molded in green in std kit are the glow parts


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats alota glow parts! Most of the kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Look what I found on ebay... http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-MOEBIUS-...200057QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?h

Says it lists at $294.95...where does that monetary figure come from? 
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

$294.95? sounds like he just made up a number that he though sounded impressive!
Looks like a seller to stay away from!
Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

One Million Dollars BWAHAHAHAHAHA....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hrrrrrum...a million's less than a billion...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW...it sold for $407.00!!! Check out link above...
...and now he's selling the glow Invisible Man kit and says it is an old Aurora re-issue and that it lists for $129.00...!!!
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Look what I found on ebay..
> Says it lists at $294.95...where does that monetary figure come from?
> Mcdee


2 places: thats 3 times what mobieus charged, and for a lot of businesses, thats standard markup, and that he sold one for that price before fleecing his latest customer.

very bad business. its too bad that the buyers identity doesnt become public until after theyve left feedback.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I like to do my homework before paying those sorts of prices for a kit. That's utterly ridiculous!! I'm as mad as a meat axe and I'd never contemplate that kind of cash at the moment!!
I wonder if he might be interested in a MPC Giant Wasp I might be purchasing. I'll let it go for a grand.....

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

When ever you go to e-bay for any reason the very first rule is BUYER BEWARE!
If you don't know what you're bidding on and it's value you would be well advised to stay on the sidelines lest you find that you've been HAD!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That is good advice :thumbsup: and if someone wants to pay a thousand bucks, that's fine too... It just burns me to see the Seller out and out lie about the kit IE: the Invisible Man being an Aurora remake, when we all know Chris White designed it recently... and the ficticious retail price...I don't know... but the buyer will have a false history of the item he is buying , which could lead to a future misrepresentation...aw it's just not right 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

....and sometimes we wonder why there are so few figure modelers.......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I contacted the seller and asked him why he was misrepresenting the kit and he responded: 

You need to get a life 
Don't bid
- s.beach

Nice guy, wouldn't you say? 
Mcdee
Here's the link ........ http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250334192668


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

s.beach? Florida? I've seen his auctions. I didn't realise that getting a life meant getting ripped off!! He needs to get a bloody conscience!!
Hey Denis- now I know what I should have got you for your birthday!!

Chris. :hat:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> WOW...it sold for $407.00!!! Check out link above...
> ...and now he's selling the glow Invisible Man kit and says it is an old Aurora re-issue and that it lists for $129.00...!!!
> Mcdee


If the winner did easy research like Google, they could have bought it direct from Moebius at the retail price.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

A fool and his money...ohh well...Someday it probably WILL be worth that much LOL..On second thought if he can get that price...I guess it already is. At least in some circles..


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm guessing its a pretty small circle at this point in time..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Someday it'll be worth an absolute fortune!! But right now??? What gets me is his "list price" on the F/L Invisible man. It wouldn't have even made the wholesalers lists. How does he get a "list price"? Ripping someone through the buyers ignorance is bad enough, but telling porkies is despicable!!

Chris.:hat:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

you guys do know theres a link at the bottom of every ebay listing page "report this item". they do watch and take these reports seriously.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> you guys do know theres a link at the bottom of every ebay listing page "report this item". they do watch and take these reports seriously.


They will only do something about auctions that have violations to ebay policies.
They will not verify if a seller is being truthful in their description.

I know as I have gone round and round with other sellers over the past year or so who have grossly misrepresented items.
Ebay doesn't care unless the auction blatantly breaks one of their rules.
And even then it's still about a 50-50 if they will pull the listing or not.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread is really pretty much off topic, it has very little to do with building models and we all know that flea bay operates only to provide profit for it's investors.
Once more Buyer Beware!
This thread has reached a dead end.
Thread closed!
Dave


----------

